# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  1Km για VDSL

## DJman

Καλησπερα,

Στο σπιτι που προσφατα μετακομισα δεν υπαρχει VDSL. Στο σπιτι της γιαγιας μου ομως , 852 μετρα σε ακτινα μακρια, εχει η vodafone.

Εχω χρησιμοποιησει πριν κανενα χρονο τα loco αλλα σε αποσταση 30 μετρων (εκανα ζευξη στο σπιτι ενος φιλου με το γραφειο-απεναντι μπαλκονια),
επομενως εχω μια  μικρη εμπειρια.


Τι προτεινετε να αγορασω απο ubiquiti? 
Επισης ποσο ασφαλες ειναι το λινκ? Μπορει καποιος σχετικα ευκολο να συνδεθει στο δικτυου μου?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## jkoukos

Το βασικό και εκ των ουκ άνευ, είναι να υπάρχει καθαρή οπτική επαφή μεταξύ των 2 θέσεων, ειδικά σε τέτοια απόσταση.
Από εκεί και πέρα και με κόστος περίπου 150€ για όλη την εγκατάσταση, υπάρχει αξιόπιστη λύση.

Όσον αφορά την ασφάλεια της ζεύξης, αν δεν το επιτρέψεις δεν πρόκειται να συνδεθεί κανείς άλλος.

----------


## DJman

η αληθεια ειναι οτι εκανα ενα μικρο ελενχο για οπτικη επαφη και τα πραγματα ειναι δυσοίωνα...  
θα παω και απο την αλλη μερια, να δω τι γινετε..

Για την ακρίβεια υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη με την κεραια του σπιτιου στην αλλη ακρη , η οποια ειναι πανω σε ενα 6 μετρο υδροσωληνα.

----------


## jkoukos

Άρα δεν υπάρχει θέμα αν μπει η κεραία σε εκείνον το ιστό.

----------


## nontasaggelis

ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ Ubiquiti LiteBeam AC Gen2 ΘΑ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ ΑΡΙΣΤΑ.
ΕΧΩ  2 ΛΙΝΚ ΣΤΑ 4,3 χλμ (αυτο μετρανε οι συσκευες), ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΙΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ SVDSL 50/50  *Α Ψ Ο Γ Α* !!!!

----------


## DJman

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. Μακαρι να εχω καλή οπτικη γιατι δυσκολεύομαι με τα κυαλια να καταλαβω αν βλεπω το σπιτι τις γιαγιας. Μπακαλικη λυση , αλλα πηρα ενα μεγαλο κοκκινο πανι 2χ2 μετρα, το οποιο θα παω να κρεμασω στην κεραια του σπιτιου για να δω αν όντως φαινετε απο το δικο μου σπιτι

Μολις λυσω αυτο το θεμα , θα πρεπει να δω πως θα στηριξω ενα 6μετρο ιστό (τετράγωνο κατα προτίμηση) σε μια εντελως κενη ταράτσα που δεν εχω να βιδωσω πουθενα

----------


## jkoukos

Ως τετράγωνο ιστό μάλλον εννοείς κοιλοδοκό. Ιστό κεραίας γαλβανιζέ θέλεις ή αντίστοιχοι σωλήνα Φ40.
Αν δεν υπάρχει τοιχίο στην ταράτσα να το πιάσεις, μπορείς με κατάλληλα στηρίγματα στο πλαϊνό τοίχο της οικοδομής.

----------


## DJman

Μια αλλη ερωτηση πρωτα. Το μεγιστο υψος ιστου ειναι 6μετρα , μετρωντας απο το τελευταιο χτισμενο πραγμα στην οικοδομη(πχ δωμα που εχω εγω) ?

Ερωτηση 2.
Παροολο που ακομα συζητάμε θεωρητικά , γιατι δεν εχω επιβεβαιώσει την οπτικη επαφη, μηπως ειναι καλύτερα να τσιμεντώσω τον ιστο στις υπάρχουσες αναμονές της
οικοδομής για κολονα?

----------


## jkoukos

Επίσημα και νόμιμα το μέγιστο ύψος του ιστού πρέπει να είναι 4 μέτρα από την ταράτσα του κτιρίου. Αλλά σε χωριά (ακόμη και στις πόλεις) σχεδόν ποτέ δεν υπάρχει θέμα και με μεγαλύτερο ύψος εκτός αν σε έχει βάλει κάποιος στο μάτι.

Πολλές φορές η στήριξη γίνεται και στα σίδερα αναμονής των μελλοντικών τσιμεντένιων κολόνων, αλλά επειδή είναι μικρές σε ύψος για καλύτερη στήριξη χρησιμοποιούνται και 3 ή 4 αντιρίδες. Και τσιμέντο να βάλεις, τα 6 μέτρα είναι πολλά και πάλι θέλει αντιρίδες.

----------


## DJman

Το θεμα ειναι που να βιδωσεις τις αντιριδες , γιατι δεν θελω να βιδωσω στην ταρατσα, αλλα ουτε και στον τοιχο του διπλα.
Αυριο θα παω να κρεμασω το πανι για να δω αν όντως εχω οπτικη επαφη ωστε να μην συζηταμε χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος  :Smile:

----------


## DJman

Λοιπόν μετά από μέρες ανέβηκα και στις 2 μεριές και υπάρχει άριστη οπτική επαφή. Προσανατολισμός, μηδέν την πρώτη φορά που κοίταξα :P

Επόμενο βήμα να μπει 50αρα στο σπίτι της γιαγιάς να δούμε τι πιάνει. 

Από εξοπλισμό Ubiquiti LiteBeam AC Gen2 και καλώδιο FTP cat6(Έχετε να προτείνετε μάρκα να αντέχει στον πολύ ήλιο?)

Το δεξιά αριστερά πάνω κάτω το πετυχαίνω ,με το να είμαστε 2 άτομα και να μιλάμε στο τηλ , και βλέποντας και κάνοντας?

----------


## jkoukos

Τι σημαίνει "προσανατολισμός μηδέν";
Κανονικά σε αυτή την απόσταση, αφού έχεις καθαρή οπτική επαφή, πρέπει να βλέπεις πεντακάθαρα την άλλη θέση (απ' όποια θέση και αν είσαι).

Αυτό που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να περιστρέψεις την κάθε κεραία να κοιτά απευθείας την άλλη θέση και να της δώσεις την κατάλληλη κλίση αν υπάρχει υψομετρική διαφορά.
Θα ρυθμίσεις τα 2 ΑΡ τοπικά δίπλα-δίπλα, ώστε να είναι έτοιμα να δουλέψουν στην τελική τους θέση και να χρειάζεται μόνο σωστή στόχευση.

Καλώδιο πάρε της Ubiquiti και τα αντίστοιχα μεταλλικά RJ45.

----------


## DJman

Εννοω οτι έχω χάλια προσανατολισμό και δεν έβλεπα την πολυκατοικία που ηθελα να στοχευσω , ενω ηταν σχεδον μπροστα μου

Ωραια ιδεα να τις φτιαξω τοπικα. Εχω κανει παρόμοια δουλεια με loco Μ5 αλλα στα 30μετρα, και παλιοτερα awmn 800 μετρα(αλλα ειμασταν 2 ατομα ταυτόχρονα)


Επειδη δεν βλεπω cat 6 σε Ubiquiti, να παρω απο καπου μια επωνυμη μαρκα ftp cat 6?

----------


## netblues

Και cat5 να βαλεις, το ιδιο ειναι. Προτιμησε σε μαυρο χρωμα. Αντεχει καλυτερα στον ηλιο.

----------


## griniaris

> Εννοω οτι έχω χάλια προσανατολισμό και δεν έβλεπα την πολυκατοικία που ηθελα να στοχευσω , ενω ηταν σχεδον μπροστα μου
> 
> Ωραια ιδεα να τις φτιαξω τοπικα. Εχω κανει παρόμοια δουλεια με loco Μ5 αλλα στα 30μετρα, και παλιοτερα awmn 800 μετρα(αλλα ειμασταν 2 ατομα ταυτόχρονα)
> 
> 
> Επειδη δεν βλεπω cat 6 σε Ubiquiti, να παρω απο καπου μια επωνυμη μαρκα ftp cat 6?


Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να πας FTP παρα μονο αν το καλωδιο σου θα "τρεχει" παραλληλα με ισχυρα ρευματα .

Οποτε παρε ενα επωνυμο UTP . Απο την κεραια μεχρι το σημειο που θα μπει στο σπιτι απαραιτητα να περαστει μεσα σε σπιραλ αλλιως σε 2-3 χρονια θα εχει "καει" απο τον ηλιο και τα νερα οποτε και θα ειναι για πεταμα.

----------


## netblues

Τα μαυρα utp εξωτερικου χωρου δεν καταλαβαινουν τιποτε απο ηλιο. Μετα τα 10 χρονια, βλεπουμε.

----------


## DJman

Επειδη απο μπροστα θα ειναι ασχημο το μαυρο καλωδιο, ξερετε κανενα καλο σε λευκο γκρι :P που να αντεχει τον ηλιο?

Ευχαριστω. Οσο αφορα το cat6 λεω να παω εκει, ωστε αν θελω μετα να παιξω και 100vdsl ανετα

----------


## griniaris

Το CAT5e παιζει στο 1Gbit κανονικα. 
Το 6αρι το βαζουμε για 10Gbit .

----------


## DJman

> Το CAT5e παιζει στο 1Gbit κανονικα. 
> Το 6αρι το βαζουμε για 10Gbit .


ναι το ξερω, αλλα κλασσικα παντα θελεις το κατι επιπλεον :P για να αισθάνεσαι ασφάλεια :P

Σπιραλ δεν μπορω να περασω. θα ειναι πολυ ασχημο. Εχεις καμια δοκιμασμενη μαρκα σε utp γκρι - λευκο ?

----------


## griniaris

Το σπιραλ αν περαστει οπως πρεπει και οχι να ανεμιζει...  ειναι πολυ πιο ομορφο απο ενα ξερο καλωδιο .

Anyway. its your house.   Εγω για καλωδιο φτηνο και πολυ καλο χρησιμοποιω αυτο.

----------


## jkoukos

Το γκρι της Ubiquiti.

----------


## DJman

Σας ευχαριστω για ολες τις πληροφορίες. Μολις ολοκληρώσω το εργο, ενημερώνω για εντυπώσεις

----------


## andreasp

Να ρωτησω λοιπον και εγω το εξης.

Θέλω να στήσω ένα Link για να περάσω τουλάχιστον 100/100 συμμετρικό.
Ιδανικά θα ήταν να πήγαινε και παραπάνω.
Μιλάμε για 200μέτρα με οπτική επαφή. "Ανθρωποι" βλεπόμαστε με γυμνό μάτι, χωρίς κάτι ιδιαίτερο μπροστά. Ισως να υπάρχει η άκρη ενός κλαδιού στο οπτικό πεδίο.
Εχω δει διάφορα. Ακριβά και φθηνά. Προσπαθώ να μην διαθέσω 350€ για κεραίες.

1. Τις πουλάει παλικάρι μεταχειρισμένες στα 30€

https://www.cableworks.gr/diktyaka/u...nRhZ3MiOiIifV0

2. Μεταχειρισμένα στα 40€
https://www.cableworks.gr/diktyaka/u...nRhZ3MiOiIifV0

3. https://www.cableworks.gr/diktyaka/u...abit-450-mbps/

4. https://www.cableworks.gr/diktyaka/t...-access-point/

ή τα Ubiquiti LiteBeam AC Gen2 που προαναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω, τα GEN2 που έχουν 140€ το σετ.

Την φωτογραφια την τραβαω εγω, και στο κοκκινο ειναι η απεναντι βεραντα που θελω να στησω το λινκ.

----------


## jkoukos

Μ' αρέσει που λες "_χωρίς κάτι ιδιαίτερο μπροστά_". Τα δέντρα και οι φυλλωσιές τους αποτελούν εμπόδιο, μειώνοντας το σήμα της ζεύξης αφού βρίσκονται εντός της ζώνης Fresnel.
Βέβαια η πολύ μικρή απόσταση σε βοηθά και θα δουλέψει αυτό που θέλεις. Πρότασή μου είναι το NanoStation Loco 5AC (3ος σύνδεσμος).

----------


## andreasp

> Μ' αρέσει που λες "_χωρίς κάτι ιδιαίτερο μπροστά_". Τα δέντρα και οι φυλλωσιές τους αποτελούν εμπόδιο, μειώνοντας το σήμα της ζεύξης αφού βρίσκονται εντός της ζώνης Fresnel.
> Βέβαια η πολύ μικρή απόσταση σε βοηθά και θα δουλέψει αυτό που θέλεις. Πρότασή μου είναι το NanoStation Loco 5AC (3ος σύνδεσμος).


Δεν υπαρχει δεντρο μπροστά αν δεις. ο Ανθρωπος φαινεται καθαρα. Τι "καθαροτητα" θελουν? να το εστηνα πχ στην πλαγια της πάρνηθας?
Τωρα βλέπω το σχεδιάκι. Σε αυτό το "αυγο" δηλαδη δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει τίποτα.

Ρίχνω και μια ματια σε αυτα που ειναι στα 60ghz αν και το κόστος ανεβαίνει.
https://www.cableworks.gr/diktyaka/m...-1xgigabit-l3/

----------


## mcstefan7

Η ζώνη 60ghz δεν νομίζω να ανήκει στις ελεύθερες ζώνες. Πρέπει να το ψάξεις. Αν δεν ανήκει θέλεις ειδική άδεια.

----------


## jkoukos

Ακριβώς! Στην ζώνη Fresnel, δηλαδή στην περιοχή που σχηματίζεται ανάλογα την συχνότητα λειτουργίας, την απόσταση και την κεραία του ΑΡ, δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει τίποτα (τουλάχιστον στο 60% αυτής).
Και στην φωτογραφία φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα, ότι δεν είναι ένα μικρό κλαδάκι αλλά 2 δέντρα που απλά αφήνουν ένα μικρό σημείο ελεύθερο, ίσα να βλέπεις την άλλη θέση κι επιπλέον τα άλλα που τώρα δεν έχουν φύλλα. Αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι έχεις καθαρή οπτική επαφή.
Μην κοιτάς τίποτα άλλο και μην ξοδεύεσαι άσκοπα. Σου κάνει αυτό που πρότεινα.

----------


## andreasp

> Ακριβώς! Στην ζώνη Fresnel, δηλαδή στην περιοχή που σχηματίζεται ανάλογα την συχνότητα λειτουργίας, την απόσταση και την κεραία του ΑΡ, δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει τίποτα (τουλάχιστον στο 60% αυτής).
> Και στην φωτογραφία φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα, ότι δεν είναι ένα μικρό κλαδάκι αλλά 2 δέντρα που απλά αφήνουν ένα μικρό σημείο ελεύθερο, ίσα να βλέπεις την άλλη θέση κι επιπλέον τα άλλα που τώρα δεν έχουν φύλλα. Αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι έχεις καθαρή οπτική επαφή.
> Μην κοιτάς τίποτα άλλο και μην ξοδεύεσαι άσκοπα. Σου κάνει αυτό που πρότεινα.


Θεωρείς ότι θα καταφέρει να περάσει τα 100/100 ?
Κοίταγα και αυτά
https://www.cableworks.gr/diktyaka/u...450mbps-30-km/

Που ειναι παραβολικά και έχουν και POE adaptor μεσα.
Τελικά ... μία η άλλη βγαίνει η τιμή.
Μου τα πρότειναν και απο cableworks.

----------


## jkoukos

Πάρε τα Litebeam. Δεν τίθεται θέμα. Απλά είναι υπερβολή για τόσο μικρή απόσταση. Η διαφορά είναι ότι αυτά έχουν κέρδος κεραίας 23dBi έναντι των 13dBi των Loco.

----------


## griniaris

> Θεωρείς ότι θα καταφέρει να περάσει τα 100/100 ?
> Κοίταγα και αυτά
> https://www.cableworks.gr/diktyaka/u...450mbps-30-km/
> 
> Που ειναι παραβολικά και έχουν και POE adaptor μεσα.
> Τελικά ... μία η άλλη βγαίνει η τιμή.
> Μου τα πρότειναν και απο cableworks.


Για τοσο μικρη διαφορα ( 106€ -  137€ ) παρε τα LITEBEAM 5AC GEN2 .

Σε καμμια περιπτωση μην παρεις κατι με δικτυο 10/100 . θελεις οπωςσδηποτε 10/100/1000. 

Απο εκει και περα, απο την μια πλευρα οντως ειναι περιεργα τα πραγματα εξαιτιας των δεντρων.  Αν βλεπω καλα στη φωτο... τοτε με την ταρατσα του σπιτιου ειναι πολυ καλυτερα τα πραγματα. Εγω θα την εστηνα εκει.

Απο την πλευρα την δικη σου ??  Εχεις φωτο ?

----------


## andreasp

> Πάρε τα Litebeam. Δεν τίθεται θέμα. Απλά είναι υπερβολή για τόσο μικρή απόσταση. Η διαφορά είναι ότι αυτά έχουν κέρδος κεραίας 23dBi έναντι των 13dBi των Loco.


Που σημαίνει σε απλά ελληνικά?

- - - Updated - - -




> Για τοσο μικρη διαφορα ( 106€ -  137€ ) παρε τα LITEBEAM 5AC GEN2 .
> 
> Σε καμμια περιπτωση μην παρεις κατι με δικτυο 10/100 . θελεις οπωςσδηποτε 10/100/1000. 
> 
> Απο εκει και περα, απο την μια πλευρα οντως ειναι περιεργα τα πραγματα εξαιτιας των δεντρων.  Αν βλεπω καλα στη φωτο... τοτε με την ταρατσα του σπιτιου ειναι πολυ καλυτερα τα πραγματα. Εγω θα την εστηνα εκει.
> 
> Απο την πλευρα την δικη σου ??  Εχεις φωτο ?


Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία, βλέπεις άνθρωπο. Εκει ακριβώς θα μπεί η μία κεραία.
Αλλο "επάνω" δεν έχει. Αυτή είναι η ταράτσα.



Απο την μεριά την δική μου δεν υπάρχει τίποτα. Στέκομαι ακριβώς στο σημείο που θα μπει η απο εδώ κεραία.
Διπλα στον παρακάτω στήλο που βλέπεις , που είναι 4-5 μέτρα και διαθέσιμο για να στηρίξω.

----------


## jkoukos

> Που σημαίνει σε απλά ελληνικά?


Η νόμιμη συνολική ισχύ εκπομπής (EIRP) στη χώρα μας είναι 30dBm και ισούται με το άθροισμα της ισχύος του πομπού (dBm) συν το κέρδος της κεραίας (dBi). Δηλαδή EIRP = dBm + dBi.
Στην μία περίπτωση υπάρχει κέρδος κεραίας 13dBi και στην άλλη 23dBi. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η ισχύς του πομπού πρέπει να ρυθμισθεί αντίστοιχα σε 17dBm και 7 dBm. Άρα ο δεύτερος θα δουλεύει πιο χαλαρά. 

Γενικά είναι επιθυμητό όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερη τιμή σε κέρδος κεραίας και μικρότερη ισχύ πομπού, για την ίδια συνολική ισχύ εκπομπής. Αλλά στα 200 μέτρα απόσταση είναι σχεδόν αδιάφορο, αφού ούτως ή άλλως έχουμε μικρή τιμή ισχύος και καλό σήμα.

----------


## griniaris

> Που σημαίνει σε απλά ελληνικά?
> 
> Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία, βλέπεις άνθρωπο. Εκει ακριβώς θα μπεί η μία κεραία.
> Αλλο "επάνω" δεν έχει. Αυτή είναι η ταράτσα.
> 
> Απο την μεριά την δική μου δεν υπάρχει τίποτα. Στέκομαι ακριβώς στο σημείο που θα μπει η απο εδώ κεραία.
> Διπλα στον παρακάτω στήλο που βλέπεις , που είναι 4-5 μέτρα και διαθέσιμο για να στηρίξω.


Οποτε απο την πλευρα σου εισαι μια χαρα απο οτι καταλαβα. 

Απλα μην βαλεις την κεραια τερμα πανω.  Σιγουρα κατω απο τις αντιριδες . 

Απο την απεναντι πλευρα , εγω θα πηγαινα στο σημειο που σου σημειωνω για να βαλω την κεραια. 

Στο καγκελο (εφοσον ειναι σταθερο) θα εβαζα σιδηροσωληνα 3/4 ιντσων ΓΑΛΒΑΝΙΖΕ  2 μετρων.
με 3 U  θα την στερεωνα στο καγκελο και πανω εκει θα εβαζα την κεραια .  Για να αποφυγω τα δεντρα ΟΣΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ.

----------


## jkoukos

Από αυτά που έγραψε κατάλαβα ότι το ψηλότερο σημείο της οικοδομής (η ταράτσα) είναι εκεί που έχει σημειώσει αυτός και υπάρχει άνθρωπος.
Η οικοδομή που έχεις σημειώσει εσύ, είναι άλλη πίσω από εκεί που θα μπει το ΑΡ.

----------


## griniaris

Τι να σου πω... μπορει. Δεν ειναι πολυ ξεκαθαρο. 
Σαν μπαλκονι το περασα εγω παντως.  :Thinking: 





Off Topic





> ελα μωρε σιγα το προβλημα. Δεν μπορει να εξυπηρετησει ο γειτονας?

----------


## andreasp

Εχει δικιο o φιλος. Εκει που σημειώνεις είναι άλλη οικοδομή. Το max που εχω ειναι εκει που ειναι ο άνθρωπος. Εκει είναι η ταράτσα, και ας μοιάζει σαν βεράντα. Οπότε μόνο εκεί αν βαλω καμιά σωλήνα να ανέβει λίγο πιο ψηλά και να την στηρίξω στο πάτωμα ή επάνω στο μπετό της βεράντας.

Γιατι να μην την βάλω τέρμα πάνω? για να πιάσω όσο γίνεται την ευθεία το λές? Σκέφτομαι μηπως βρω κανένα laser να το δώ που χτυπάει απέναντι..
Αν σε πειράζει η κεραία που βλέπεις τέρμα πάνω, θα την κατεβάσω όταν ανεβάσω. Σάπια, αρχαία είναι που δεν συνδεέται πουθενά.

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα που ξαναβλέπω τις φωτογραφίες, μπορώ να το βάλω και επανω στην καμινάδα μου, απλά δεν ξέρω τι τυχον βγει απο την καμιναδα οταν ειναι αναμμενα τα τζάκια...
Καλύτερη οπτική επαφή θα έχει νομίζω, δεν θα βλέπω σίδερο στην ταράτσα, και θα με βολέψει και με τα καλώδια.

----------


## DJman

Καλησπερα,
Βρηκα λιγο χρονο και εβαλα την κεραια σπιτι μου (Α) και αυριο θα παω για την απομακρυσμενη κεραια (Β)(που εχει το vdsl).

Φανταζομαι θα κανω router το απομακρυσμενο για ευκολια. Αλλα θελω καποια πραγματα εδω στο σπιτι να φευγουν απο το router του σπιτιου μου Α,
ωστε σε περίπτωση που πέσει το link να συνεχίσουν να λειτουργούν 

Αρα 
a)βαζω στο ρουτερ του σπιτιου μου Α διαφορετικο gateway (απενεργοποιώ DHCP)
b)συνδεω  το ρουτερ μου και το καλωδιο απο το ubiquity (αρα κατ επεκταση του απομακρυσμενου ρουτερ)--> πανω στο switch μου Α
c)βαζω καρφωτά IP σε σταθερες συσκευες σπιτι μου Α και βαζω ενα Access point να δίνει ασύρματα με gateway αυτη του απομακρυσμενου royter

Θα δουλεψει ολο αυτο?

----------


## griniaris

> Καλησπερα,
> Βρηκα λιγο χρονο και εβαλα την κεραια σπιτι μου (Α) και αυριο θα παω για την απομακρυσμενη κεραια (Β)(που εχει το vdsl).
> 
> Φανταζομαι θα κανω router το απομακρυσμενο για ευκολια. *Αλλα θελω καποια πραγματα εδω στο σπιτι να φευγουν απο το router του σπιτιου μου Α,
> ωστε σε περίπτωση που πέσει το link να συνεχίσουν να λειτουργούν* 
> 
> Αρα 
> a)βαζω στο ρουτερ του σπιτιου μου Α διαφορετικο gateway (απενεργοποιώ DHCP)
> b)συνδεω  το ρουτερ μου και το καλωδιο απο το ubiquity (αρα κατ επεκταση του απομακρυσμενου ρουτερ)--> πανω στο switch μου Α
> ...


Τι εννοεις? εχεις συνδεση στο ιντερνετ στο Α ?  και τη θες σαν backup ?

----------


## DJman

Σωστα, εχω μια adsl που πιανει 6mbs  :P

----------


## DJman

Καλησπερα. Ολα ειναι συνδεμενα και παιζουν.
Η γραμμη ειναι 50αρα και πιανει 45 στο remote σημειο.
Εδω στο σπιτι το speedtest πιανει 20


Αφου εχω το capacity γιατι δεν παιζει πιο ψηλα

----------


## bkonar6

Kαλησπερα,

δοκιμασε καναλι ευρους 20ΜΗΖ - σε συχνοτητα 5700ΜHZ, επισης μπορεις να δοκιμασεις να αυξησεις λιγο την ισχυ εκπομπης στα 3 dbm. H μεγαλη διαφορα στα  chains οφειλεται ειτε:
α.σε κακη στοχευση
β.παρεμβολες απο αλλα links. To καναλι 80Mhz σιγουρα δεν σε βοηθα σε αυτο...

To capacity που βλεπεις σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ειναι το πραγματικο. Οταν κανεις speedtest το airtime σε τι ποσοστο φτανει;

----------


## DJman

Καλησπερα

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις ρυθμισεις!!!!  Το τερματισα. 44/4 και 21 ms πηγε .(σαν την γραμμη στο περα σπιτι) 
Το airtime φτανει μεχρι το 1/3, και πλεον το capacity πηγε 131Mbs

Εβαλα 5700 / 20mhz / 3db και στις 2 κεραιες. Ελπιζω να μην βγαζω πολυ "θορυβο" προς τα εξω που να αφησω χωρο και για αλλους, γιατι εδω η κατασταση
ειναι τραγικη με το internet...

Γενικα εχεις βρει καποιον οδηγο manual που να λεει τι κανει η καθε ρυθμιση? εχει πολυ κακο documentation γμτ...

----------


## bkonar6

Θα σου προτεινα να μελετησεις αυτο. https://dl.ubnt.com/guides/training/...ning_Guide.pdf

Tα 20ΜHz και 26 db EIRP ειναι μια ''πολιτισμενη'' ρυθμιση για τα μηχανηματα και την αποσταση που εχεις. Καταλαμβανεις το δευτερο λιγοτερο δυνατο φασμα  και παραγεις λιγο θορυβο.

----------


## DJman

Σε ευχαριστω για το λινκ.

Ενω επαιζε μια χαρα για 2-3 μερες, πλεον εχω συνεχεια αποσυνδεσεις και αν δεν αλλαξω συχνοτητα δεν ξανα συνδέετε 
Κατι παιζει με το DFS ,σαν να καταλαβα οτι βλεπει συχνοτητες radar στην 5700??!! και κλεινει μονο του.
Τωρα ειδα οτι μια αλλη συχνοτητα την δειχνει DFS free και πηγα εκει

----------


## bkonar6

Kαλησπερα,

κανε downgrade  το firmware  σε 8.5.12 -πρωτα το απομακρυσμενο και μετα το κοντινο σου-

Ολα τα επομενα firmwares -πιθανον και αυτο που εχεις εσυ- εχουν προβλημα με σποραδικα false dfs alarms.

----------


## DJman

Ω ρε γμτ, και έκανα επί τούτου το FW για καλύτερα και καλά.
Προς το παρων σε dfs free ειναι οκ.
Θα ενημερωσω

ΣΕ ευχαριστω και παλι!!!!!

----------


## DJman

Update.

Τον τελευταίο καιρό απολαμβάνω την γραμμή. Είναι μια χαρά σταθερή.Βεβαια αν πεσει το ρευμα, καταρεει...
Δεν ξερω γιατι δεν κανει επανασυνδεση και θελει αλλαγη καναλίου...

Αν θέλω να το πάω στο επόμενο στάδιο δηλαδή να κάνω μια καλύτερη στόχευση και αναβάθμιση γραμμής στα 100. 
Δεν μου χρειάζονται τα 100Mbps αλλά για να δώσω και στη αδερφή της κοπέλας μου στον από κάτω όροφο.


H Κεραία μου θεωρητικά πιάνει 450+. Εγώ αρκούμαι και στα μισά(150-200Mbps)
Signal εχω -52 ,  που διαβάζω ότι είναι οκ
Output Power=0 και στις 2 κεραίες

Τι πρέπει να βελτιώσω?
Καλύτερη στόχευση?
Καλύτερο καλώδιο?
Αύξηση output power



Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## jkoukos

Δοκίμασε εύρος στους 40MHz και αύξηση ισχύος 2-3dBm.
Αυτά τα κάνεις μία ρύθμιση κάθε φορά (και στις 2 κεραίες) και άλλη μία όλα μαζί, για να δεις το αποτέλεσμα ανά περίπτωση.

Το καλώδιο δεν παίζει ρόλο. Η στόχευση θα βοηθήσει, αλλά μην φανταστείς μεγάλη διαφορά στην δικά σου περίπτωση.

----------


## griniaris

> Αν θέλω να το πάω στο επόμενο στάδιο δηλαδή να κάνω μια καλύτερη στόχευση και αναβάθμιση γραμμής στα 100. 
> Δεν μου χρειάζονται τα 100Mbps αλλά για να δώσω και στη αδερφή της κοπέλας μου στον από κάτω όροφο.



Το προβλημα που θα εχεις ειναι το καλωδιο δικτυου που παιζει στα 100 Mbps απο την μια μερια και θα σε περιοριζει στα ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 90 Μbps

Στην 50αρα δεν θα το καταλαβεις.... αλλα αν αναβαθμισεις σε 100αρα θα το δεις.

----------


## DJman

> Το προβλημα που θα εχεις ειναι το καλωδιο δικτυου που παιζει στα 100 Mbps απο την μια μερια και θα σε περιοριζει στα ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 90 Μbps
> 
> Στην 50αρα δεν θα το καταλαβεις.... αλλα αν αναβαθμισεις σε 100αρα θα το δεις.


Εχω κανει εγω πατατα. Εχω βαλει cat 5e μεχρι το POE και μετα μαλλον κουμποσα ενα cat5  .... 




> Δοκίμασε εύρος στους 40MHz και αύξηση ισχύος 2-3dBm.
> Αυτά τα κάνεις μία ρύθμιση κάθε φορά (και στις 2 κεραίες) και άλλη μία όλα μαζί, για να δεις το αποτέλεσμα ανά περίπτωση.
> 
> Το καλώδιο δεν παίζει ρόλο. Η στόχευση θα βοηθήσει, αλλά μην φανταστείς μεγάλη διαφορά στην δικά σου περίπτωση.


Σε ευχαριστω! Θα το δοκιμασω. Παντως ισως θελω και alignment γιατι αν πατησω πανω στα Δ5 Δ6 λεει
Signal difference per chain exceeds recommended maximum of 5 dBm and might impact your link speed and quality.
Και googlaροντας βρηκα οτι ισως η fresnel zone δεν ειναι καθαρη.πραγμα πιθανο καθως απο την μερια μου δεν εχω 2μετρα οριζοντα(για 1 km αποσταση τοσο θελει περιπου).
Ισως εχω 1,5 (γιατι με κοβει ενα ντεποζιτο)

----------


## jkoukos

Μέχρι 3dB διαφορά, ουσιαστικά δεν υπάρχει θέμα. Από εκεί και πάνω, αν δεν έχει γίνει μεγάλο λάθος στην στόχευση (που στα 1000 μέτρα βλέπεις καθαρά την άλλη θέση), το επόμενο αίτιο είναι η ζώνη Fresnel.
Λόγω αυτού έγραψα ότι μην περιμένεις να δεις μεγάλη διαφορά με την καλύτερη στόχευση.

Πόση απόσταση (από το ΑΡ) είναι το ντεπόζιτο που αναφέρεις; Μήπως υπάρχουν μεταξύ των 2 θέσεων και άλλα εμπόδια εντός της ζώνης;
Η ζώνη στους 5GHz και για ζεύξη 1000 μέτρων, έχει ακτίνα 3,9 μέτρα*, αλλά δεν αφορά όλες τις αποστάσεις, μα ότι αυτή είναι η μέγιστη τιμή στο μέσον (δηλαδή στα 500 μέτρα). Ξεκινά ακριβώς μπροστά, από 10-20 εκατοστά και μεγαλώνει.
Αν π.χ. το ντεπόζιτο είναι σε απόσταση 10 μέτρα, τότε η ζώνη σε εκείνο το σημείο έχει ακτίνα περίπου 80 εκατοστά. Δες το calculator για την τιμή που ενδιαφέρεσαι.

* Έχουμε 3 τιμές στη ζώνη. Η πρώτη (ιδανική) αφορά το 100%, η δεύτερη το 80% που συνήθως είμαστε ΟΚ με μικρή απώλεια και η τρίτη (χειρότερη) με το 60% που ήδη έχουμε πρόβλημα κι επιπλέον δεν πρέπει να την ξεπεράσουμε.
Άρα για σένα οι αντίστοιχες τιμές είναι 3,9 - 3 - 2,3 μέτρα.

----------


## DJman

> Πόση απόσταση (από το ΑΡ) είναι το ντεπόζιτο που αναφέρεις; Μήπως υπάρχουν μεταξύ των 2 θέσεων και άλλα εμπόδια εντός της ζώνης;


10-12 μετρα σιγουρα. Αλλα εμποδια δεν υπαρχουν , γιατι το κτηριο που ειναι το Station ειναι πολυ ψηλα. Το βλεπω πεντακαθαρα με γυμνο ματι

Ωραιο το calculator.

Αυτο που με προβληματιζει και με μπερδευει ειναι η στοχευση. Παρατηρησα οτι τα λινκ παιζουν ακομα και πολυ στραβα οταν ειναι. Επεξηγω με
εικονα.


Στην παραπανω εικονα ειναι πολυ καλη η στοχευση αλλα το λινκ θα επαιζε ακομα και με την παρακατω εικονα :P


 Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να πετυχεις την στοχευση και στα 2 πιατα εστω με μισο μετρο διαφορά.Γυριζω τωρα στα 40mhz και ενημερωνω

EDIT
WHAT THEEEEE ????
χαχαχ Chernobyl ο γειτονας? Ευτυχως δεν μενει κανενας στην ευθεια μου

Ανεβηκε κατακορυφα

----------


## jkoukos

Στα 12 μέτρα η ακτίνα έχει τιμές 90 - 72 - 54 εκατοστά στις αντίστοιχες ζώνες.

Αν υπάρχει υψομετρική διαφορά, δίνεις την κατάλληλη κατακόρυφη κλίση στο κάθε ΑΡ, για την οποία μπορεί να ρυθμισθεί η βάση της.
Στο περίπου μπορείς να το δεις βλέποντας που κοιτά το feeder. Για ακρίβεια θέλει απλά τριγωνομετρικό υπολογισμό.

- - - Updated - - -

Μια χαρά είναι και χωρίς να αυξήσεις την ισχύ. Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με αυτή καθώς είσαι στα 25dBm, δηλαδή 5dBm κάτω από το μέγιστο νόμιμο όριο.

----------


## DJman

Τα αφηνω ετσι να δω πως πανε. Βεβαια αν κανει reconnect, θελει 10 λεπτα να ξανα ανεβει το λινκ λογο DFS παροολο που ειναι DFS free

Σε ευχαριστω και παλι. Θα ενημερωνω το ποστ για νεα

----------


## andreasp

> Για τοσο μικρη διαφορα ( 106€ -  137€ ) παρε τα LITEBEAM 5AC GEN2 .
> 
> Σε καμμια περιπτωση μην παρεις κατι με δικτυο 10/100 . θελεις οπωςσδηποτε 10/100/1000. 
> 
> Απο εκει και περα, απο την μια πλευρα οντως ειναι περιεργα τα πραγματα εξαιτιας των δεντρων.  Αν βλεπω καλα στη φωτο... τοτε με την ταρατσα του σπιτιου ειναι πολυ καλυτερα τα πραγματα. Εγω θα την εστηνα εκει.
> 
> Απο την πλευρα την δικη σου ??  Εχεις φωτο ?


Αντε και τα πηρα τα Litebeam 5ac Gen2.
Αντε και τα εχω στησει στις ταρατσες να κοιτανε το ενα το αλλο (με το ματι).\
Τωρα?
Πως θα γινει pair το ενα με το αλλο ?

----------


## griniaris

> Αντε και τα πηρα τα Litebeam 5ac Gen2.
> Αντε και τα εχω στησει στις ταρατσες να κοιτανε το ενα το αλλο (με το ματι).\
> Τωρα?
> Πως θα γινει pair το ενα με το αλλο ?


Σε 10 δευτερολεπτα βρηκα αυτο.

----------


## jkoukos

Υπάρχει σχετικός οδηγός της εταιρείας.

----------

